# Devilbiss air compressor model1202



## Justin Tyler Giesbrecht (May 30, 2017)

Recently aquried a compressor with a devilbiss compression unit and it has been completely overhauled, all new rings, valves, and seals etc... haven't been able to find anything out about this unit. Would appreciate any Information or any infromation regarding price and resale value. 
Thanks


----------

